

Another experiment: No Rails at Railsberry 2013? - elamadej
http://blog.railsberry.com/index.php/2012/10/31/railsberry-2013-is-another-experiment-hint-no-rails/

======
taybenlor
That actually sounds kind of awesome. It's easy to get sick of the same Rails
news over and over. Plus Ruby has such a vibrant and exciting world beyond
Rails.

~~~
Argorak
Its not like there are no european Ruby conferences that include many topics
beyond Rails and even Ruby. E.g. wroclove.rb, eurucamp and even EuRuKo. So, I
don't see the big news here.

Calling a conference "Railsxxx" and then not doing any Rails sounds weird to
me.

~~~
elamadej
Yeah, "big news" is relative. Maybe it's no big news, it's cool, too! We just
wanted to share what our focus is going to be. People seem to react well (=>
twitter).

Why Railsberry? => it's still for Rails devs by Rails devs. And we love our
name :D

~~~
Argorak
Oh, I don't want to criticize too much. I am just quite surprised the only
all-out community Rails conference in Europe is suddenly non-Rails at all.

In any case, you are doing great work and I am sure that Railsberry will be a
success again!

~~~
elamadej
Thanks! Stay tuned for what's on the menu, we're sure as the programme
unrolls, it will answer some doubts ;).

That's actually a plan we came up with with Rails core team guys and hopefully
Rails community can benefit A LOT from this open-minded approach!

------
zgryw
For people that can't wait:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.railsberry.com/index.php/2012/10/31/railsberry-2013-is-
another-experiment-hint-no-rails/) ;)

------
amirf
Great idea. This would be a good opportunity to experience and experiment in
other technologies that don't get much spotlight. Will definitely try to get
there this year!

~~~
elamadej
Thanks, we thought so!

------
cientifico
I think part of the rails philosophy is to use the correct tool for the
problem you want to solve. If you want a blog, probably wordpress is the best
option.

~~~
gnufied
Dunno, but a static generator like Nanoc & Jekyll works much better than
Wordpress for me.

PS: I see the sarcasm though. :-)

------
doris
We're back online!
[http://blog.railsberry.com/index.php/2012/10/31/railsberry-2...](http://blog.railsberry.com/index.php/2012/10/31/railsberry-2013-is-
another-experiment-hint-no-rails/)

------
elamadej
Apparently the traffic killed us. GOOD PROBLEM :) Fixing it!

------
bilalq
Error establishing a database connection. Bad timing?

~~~
elamadej
apparently ;) working on it!

------
macarthy12
> Error establishing a database connection

~~~
elamadej
Thanks! We're working on it ;)

------
elamadej
And we're back up, thanks for your patience!

